# Moisture In The Schnoz



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

I haven't seen any talk of a moisture build up in the schnoz... I guess it's condensation... Maybe I'm vaping a bit much but when I pinch the end of my nose sometimes I get condensation. Is it only me or does no one talk about it?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (15/2/14)

I got it when I first started vaping, I think its caused by the VG.

Basically VG acts as a humectant, which makes the nose run.

It goes away after a couple of months, although I still get it now and again.

Try not to schnoz exhale if you can

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Thanks @devdev ! I thought it was only me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (15/2/14)

No problem Rob, I googled it when I first noticed it, and there are guys who have had the same issue on the overseas forums. Just keep tissues handy, and it will generally go away after a while.

I sometimes get it badly, and other times, like now, it hasn't happened for days.

Just tell yourself you are flushing out schnoz toxins and carry on vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (15/2/14)

i lol'd hard now. subject being treated like a STD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom (15/2/14)

how do u recognize a vaper?....always got a drop hanging under his nose

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Hehehe... I thought this may have been a taboo subject of sorts... four million posts on the forum and not one I could find on Vapers Nose!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (15/2/14)

ok so i too always seem to get it , i find it's a good indicator as to when i have my setup peeerfect ... lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

I'm enjoying the VM *Pineapple *juice so much today that I have *vapers schnoz *again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (17/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't seen any talk of a moisture build up in the schnoz... I guess it's condensation... Maybe I'm vaping a bit much but when I pinch the end of my nose sometimes I get condensation. Is it only me or does no one talk about it?


I used to get it when I was taking Bob Martins, then I stopped and now the shnoz is dry again.......Only jokes, I would never take Bob Martins eva again, my girlfriend caught me licking my nuts while howling at the moon in the garden late at night.

In all honesty I sometimes even get moisture build up on my beard when exhaling, must be the VG content.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/15)

Amazing that more people don't talk about *vapers schnoz! *

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (10/6/15)

I have vaperschnoz !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper (10/6/15)

Me too, but only in the mornings...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/6/15)

And sometimes vapers beard.....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Keith Milton (10/6/15)

I still get Vapers Schnoz on occassions when i am enjoying the Vape so much, that i overdo the pulls and sit with a face full of clouds infront of me, and the corners of the lips gets this aswell when i do long hits.


----------



## ReeZ (10/6/15)

It was only last week when i wasn't vaping much, that I realised my drippy nose was because of vaping! 

Better out than in I guess....


----------



## Zenooph (10/6/15)

I also suffer from vaperschnoz. I felt it more in the summer though.


----------



## johan (10/6/15)

Welcome to Wetnose fellow vape schnozzers

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/6/15)

Chop007 said:


> I used to get it when I was taking Bob Martins, then I stopped and now the shnoz is dry again.......Only jokes, I would never take Bob Martins eva again, my girlfriend caught me licking my nuts while howling at the moon in the garden late at night.
> 
> In all honesty I sometimes even get moisture build up on my beard when exhaling, must be the VG content.


This reminded me of the Epol Diet.

“I have two Boerboels and was buying a large bag of Epol at Spar and was in line to check out. The blonde woman behind me asked if I had a dog. (Duh!)

On impulse, I told her no. I was starting The Epol Diet again, although, I probably shouldn’t, because I had ended up in the hospital the last time, but I’d lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IV’s in both arms.

I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way it works is to load your pants pockets with Epol pellets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry. The food is nutritionally complete so I was going to try it again.

I have to mention here that practically everyone in line was now enthralled with my story, particularly a tall guy who was standing behind her.

Horrified, she asked if I ended up in intensive care because the dog food had poisoned me?

I told her no. I’d been sitting in the middle of the street licking my balls when a car hit me.

I thought the guy standing behind her was going to need help as he fell on the floor laughing.”

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Keith Milton (10/6/15)

That must have been a site to behold. ROFL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (10/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't seen any talk of a moisture build up in the schnoz... I guess it's condensation... Maybe I'm vaping a bit much but when I pinch the end of my nose sometimes I get condensation. Is it only me or does no one talk about it?


Yip, I also get it! I always thought it was condensation. It definitely worse when I have a beard or mustache, but I still get it if I'm using a dripper or a subtank...

It's not a bad thing though, because when I kiss my wife hello from work, she gets a little taste of vanilla custard or whatever I've been vaping that day

Reactions: Like 1


----------

